# Guess I'm here now



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

Got the divorce order from the courts this week. Need to wait 31 days before its final. 
I guess processing time but either way it's done. Don't have much feelings about it.
I've wanted it for awhile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Yep, based on my experience, you are over the worst part. Not that it's all smooth sailing from here, but you're over the hump!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yay for Mama !!!!!

Just wanted to say I'm happy for you and that I love you !!!!

On to better pastures  !!!


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks  I wanted this closure but really it feels no different then being separated. The only difference is that it's final and there is no going back. It's a status. 

I have dated a bit over the last 1.5 yrs. I did date too soon after the separation and learned a bit about myself. Needed to heal and take some time off. Last time I was dating this guy was over 6 months ago. I haven't gone on a date since then. 
I really can't see living with another guy or getting married again, but I do miss the intimacy and connection with a man. To feel their arms around me, to be connected in a positive relationship. I worry about falling into the same pattern. I really do want a nice guy but I tend to attract and fall for the ones that are not so good for me (abusive, cheaters, unstable, users etc.). Although I miss being with someone, I am scared that I will end up with someone who will change into someone I don't want to be with. Someone like the men from my past. I have two kids that I want to look out for and of course they have not met anyone I dated and will not meet any future dates or bf's unless it's really serious. Just getting this off my chest... Thanks for reading


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

mama said:


> thanks  I wanted this closure but really it feels no different then being separated. The only difference is that it's final and there is no going back. It's a status.
> 
> I have dated a bit over the last 1.5 yrs. I did date too soon after the separation and learned a bit about myself. Needed to heal and take some time off. Last time I was dating this guy was over 6 months ago. I haven't gone on a date since then.
> I really can't see living with another guy or getting married again, but I do miss the intimacy and connection with a man. To feel their arms around me, to be connected in a positive relationship. I worry about falling into the same pattern. I really do want a nice guy but I tend to attract and fall for the ones that are not so good for me (abusive, cheaters, unstable, users etc.). Although I miss being with someone, I am scared that I will end up with someone who will change into someone I don't want to be with. Someone like the men from my past. I have two kids that I want to look out for and of course they have not met anyone I dated and will not meet any future dates or bf's unless it's really serious. Just getting this off my chest... Thanks for reading


Hi Mama -- don't know your story but the one piece of advice I have is to make sure you are okay being alone -- and the most important thing is to like/love yourself. When you are ready to date -- you will know --!!

Good Luck !!


----------

